# Bette sharing her pillow



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I know, probably the oldest dog on this site (at 10), and I'm taking pictures like she's a puppy. Thought this was cute, cat got the pillow first, and wouldn't budge for Bette. Bette eventually gets the pillow for herself, and another cat is watching for his chance!


Didn't realize I'd stuck in another of just Bette. Well, I think it's cute, anyway!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Bette is the cutest! I can't believe she's 10, looks so puppy like. She must be young at heart 
Lovely pictures!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely photos and Bette is gorgeous so post as many photos as you like as I love to see her


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh I love the last pic! - justice at last haha! I agree with Ali - take as many pics as you like!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww Bette, she seems such a sweet heart. Would love to meet her one day.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I love the pic of her on the pillow


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good for Bette, we know she loves that pillow, love seeing photos of her, her coat looks to be coming on already x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie is also a pillow sharer! We often have 'discussions' in the middle of the night as to exactly who's pillow it is! Wouldn't have it any other way far better bedfellow then some of my previous past!! She does not smell of beer make promises she does not keep and is non judgemental!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Pollypiglet said:


> Hattie is also a pillow sharer! We often have 'discussions' in the middle of the night as to exactly who's pillow it is! Wouldn't have it any other way far better bedfellow then some of my previous past!! She does not smell of beer make promises she does not keep and is non judgemental!


OH SUE!!!! you just made me laugh out loud in my office!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

That is funny Sue ... ha ha ha ..


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

JoJo said:


> That is funny Sue ... ha ha ha ..


Sadly all to true but at least I know who is in charge! (I think it is me!)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You are really making me laugh


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

That was so funny - true, too


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Karen--Yes, her coat is coming in, and it's curly!!!
Mo--hope to meet you and your little darling sometime soon!!
Sue--ain't that the truth!! 
Thanks so much, everyone for your kind comments!


----------

